

Spokeo - InfinityX0
http://www.spokeo.com

======
ghshephard
I actually paid the fee to see if they could come up with anything else -
Given I use _exactly_ the same userid everywhere, and it is extraordinarily
rare - I'm shocked at how the poor results are. Had the incorrect address for
me, incorrect phone number, and was missing a ton of blogs that i regularly
participate in.

If anything, spokeo gives a very, very poor sense of what type of information
is collected on you. If only it was so minimal.

------
orblivion
I don't know about that. If they aggregate the info without breaking into
anything I'd call it fair game, however unfortunate. The info is out there,
they just make it easier.

------
j_baker
The title's just been edited. For context, the original title was "Spokeo -
The Biggest Privacy Invasion in Internet History".

------
mikegreenberg
More like the most sensationalist title in internet history.

~~~
j_baker
I'm half convinced this is some kind of clever marketing campaign intended to
get peoples' attention and make them go to the site where they say "Hey, this
isn't so bad" and start using the service.

------
InfinityX0
The data I see (from the people I know), is that it seems to pull real estate
info, and is incapable of knowing where you've moved (if into a dorm or
apartment) after moving out of your parents place. But it seems deadly
accurate in giving me the addresses of every single one of my close friends
parents - so I imagine those right above me in age (with homes) it would also
predict very well.

You can remove yourself in the bottom right.

------
abyssknight
I got this same link and fear mongering from my Aunt. I couldn't resist
replying to her to let her know that Intellius and Rapleaf probably have more
information on her. Not to mention, if she uses any Google services, that they
probably parse her email, Internet searches, and track her web surfing via
Google Analytics and AdSense.

Then she told me she had a Droid X.

The funny thing about privacy these days is that it has really become a
commodity. We trade our privacy for services, free samples, and products.
We're trading something that isn't renewable. Eventually, we'll run out.

If you haven't watched Moxie Marlinspike's talk on Changing Threats To
Privacy, I strongly recommend you do:

[http://www.securitytube.net/Changing-Threats-To-Privacy-
From...](http://www.securitytube.net/Changing-Threats-To-Privacy-From-TIA-to-
Google-%28Blackhat-2010%29-video.aspx)

Also, if you're interested in just how data is out there, check out a tool
called Maltego:

<http://www.paterva.com/>

------
geuis
How do I remove myself from Spokeo, NOW.

~~~
there
<http://www.spokeo.com/privacy>

------
drivebyacct2
We could not locate 'Cole XXXXXXX'.

